# Some Recent Mousey Pics!



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

Here are some pictures of recent mice, taken today under thankfully decent lighting. Most color is true to life. (What a miracle) Some are available, so look out for that!

Here are two blue does from my two favorite mice, and an Ay doe. The red is tentatively available for someone who would breed her. 

















Here is an extremely random blue tri I produced out of an intended tan litter. She is going to Rena.

















Here is an Ay buck. I am not going to be using Ay, only looking to use the agoutis and cinnimons, so he is definitely available as I hate to waste him!

















This is a broken Siamese buck out of Beth's buck and Silverspoon's doe. He's available.









Here is my import-based agouti. Aggy is way smaller than his bro, the red. He is wild crazy thing...This was the only pic I got before he escaped and I had to catch him...









This is a blue mom and her 5 week old daughters. 









This is a buck from Love2read. He grew up to be quite pretty. I haven't had occasion to breed him yet, though. He was the only mouse to check out the skull's nasal cavity.

























Tori, my import doe, and a gorgeous splash fox from Beth. I like Tori's color a lot.

















Squiggle, He is just barely the beginning of me trying to type up my angoras. He is from my buck and Cindy's doe.









Just a few of the going's on at Tinyharts. Thanks for looking!


----------



## candycorn (Oct 31, 2011)

Man...I would love that broken siamese buck and any does to go with him you could ever spare. I really want some nice pointed mice. Wish you werent so darn far.


----------



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

I will let you know. If he is still hanging out by next Rodentfest, he'll be 8 month old. Not too old.


----------



## candycorn (Oct 31, 2011)

tinyhartmouseries said:



> I will let you know. If he is still hanging out by next Rodentfest, he'll be 8 month old. Not too old.


Hmmm wonder if I cant convince you to keep him and make some daughters for me for a bribe!


----------



## Kaz115836 (Feb 20, 2012)

I would LOVE to snatch up the Ay pair! I've always been interested in them  of course I'm in Iowa though......a state away :lol:


----------



## genevie (Mar 11, 2012)

I really love that broken siamese, and your blues!


----------



## bubbles&amp;squeak (Jun 17, 2012)

ADORABLE!


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Very lovely mice you have!


----------



## besty74 (May 26, 2012)

very nice mice, i love the reds and that broken siamese buck is absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

they are all gorgeous ... loving the splashed fox


----------



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

Thank you guys!
Just a quick update, the reds have been reserved but the Siamese broken buck is still available.


----------



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

Here are some updated pics of the blue babies. I got some decent shots of the whole litter. I am really pleased to be working with blue. I remember several years ago when I could not even find a blue in a pet store. They will always be a work in progress, but this litter has several traits that please me. I've worked my line into blues from two different breeders. 
Three does..I like the tail set that's showing and the head on the one on the right is pretty masculine to me. 








The one with the tail set, now facing us.








Beefy headed girl








Blue tan cousin. Her head is narrow.








Tail set doe. Her head seems different.








Again









Here are the boys. Both have traits I like, but I think I know which one I am keeping
One I like...he has a weird moult line under his chin which might be merling?? Not the best tail set but I like his manliness...
















Second buck. He has a really refined tail set but is so much smaller, and built like a doe. Why can't I breed male to male?! He also doesn't pose as well as his brother...

















These are some babies that hold promise for me. They represent the first breeding towards Ivory angoras. They are three weeks old and appear large with wedge shaped heads. They are either het or full angora. Very excited!

















Anyway, just some updates and works in progress!! Enjoy your weekend!


----------



## Winnie (Dec 15, 2012)

That Ay buck is absolutely BEAUTIFUL.


----------

